# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #46



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We're out and proud! No not that, out of the Paris Accord. We'll discuss this and all the Liberal hypocrisy that goes along with it. Plus an interesting new female hygiene technique!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-06-01T23_21_00-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't forget, we touched on article 1 section 8 of the U.S. constitution. By briefly, I mean we recited it. As a reminder of what congress' specified duties are. Why? To point out why Obama was outside of his boundaries to enter us into the accord without ratification of the senate. Even if it had, explain what the founders would have thought about a global tax.


----------

